# April 25th = Turkey Season ! Who is ready ?.....................



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Going to hunt them with archery tackle right up till the last week then switch to the gun if needed. I'm not even close to being ready for the season got alot of work to do as of yet. trying to find some more property close to home, I have my eye on some an the best part is I think it is owned by my neighbours buddy got to asked them before I ask the guy.

Matt


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Got all my properties locked up, bow is sighted in, decoys are ready, blind all dusted off...C'mon April 25th.

Hopefully I'll bag my 2 with the bow again this year.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

MJewell said:


> . I'm not even close to being ready for the season got alot of work to do as of yet.
> 
> Matt



I hear ya !!! I still have to get my bow sighted in ! Wash the huntin clothes, and get everything organized in my vest. Going to try out a new spot this year with a cousin of mine " he say's there is all kinds of Turkey's on his property he has and that he get's 1 every year on opening day " so we will see.
I haven't been out Turkey hunting in over 3 years do to the fact of no property of mine to hunt them on so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that he has a good spot and are able to bag atleast 1 this season.


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm an instructor.....instructing birds in what poor calling sounds like....yeah I'll be out there.


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Hope to get out but it's a busy time of year for me.I buy the tags most times and don't get the chance to make it out.Good luck to all.


----------



## Pierre Tessier (Apr 18, 2006)

I'll be in Ny for first week of may then southern Quebec starting the 6th I beleive. Birds are strutting here already.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Picking up my blind tomorrow but still have things to do. Get a tag, turn down and sight in bow, broadhead tune and grab some decoys.
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## rweste (Aug 12, 2010)

Didnt get drawn here but headed to Washington State for their opener on April 15. $48 for an over the counter tag as a non-resident. All the gear together and vibrating to go.


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Gonna take one with the APA just like I have for the last 4 years now lol!! I try to get the first one with the bow and then close the season with the Remington. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Remington? What's a Remington?


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

JDoupe said:


> Remington? What's a Remington?


I think he means that old tv show Remington Steele?!?!? LOL!!!


----------



## Jbooter (Dec 9, 2009)

Still need to get decoys and broadhead tune, but I'm pretty excited to get out there for my 1st hunt. I'd love to get permission on some property, but barrring that I'll probably stick to crown parcels. Good luck guys!


----------



## stjoebowhunter (Mar 12, 2011)

Bow is tuned in broadheads ready, blind and decoys waiting 1st week off and most of May just incase I can't seal the deal on two birds in the first 2 days like last year. Heading over to Cableas next week just to make sure I have everything!!!


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

trapper1 said:


> I'm an instructor.....instructing birds in what poor calling sounds like....yeah I'll be out there.


Hahaha Rick... The worse calling I ever heard I thought was some guy walking and calling... it was TERRIBLE... the guy was walking right into my lap... I couldn't see him... then he appeared as a hen with the worse voice and cadence I have ever heard... 

hahaha... Joke was on me. If they want to come to the call they will come to it.

Chris


----------



## Footed Shaft (Jul 10, 2002)

Call sparingly, and a steady squezze (sp?) on the trigger and u will be deep frying a bird!! I "hope" to use my bow on the second bird( in Physio right now for some torn shoulder muscles) but the first bird will go down to a load of Hevi !3's out of my 20 ga !! Bill


----------

